# I have a "CURE"



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone and Merry Christmas. I will explain the cure after I first give my story credence as no doubt (based on how many IBS-C sufferes I know) you will have tried EVEYTHING! A year or two ago I contracted an infected stomach through stress at work. I was feeling unwell, vomiting, bloated and could not go to the toilet for the first time. I was 24 Years Old and male. I lived then (and do now) a very healthy (with the odd blip) lifestyle. I work out 5 times a week, have a good stable job and in a loving relationship. This infection took me totally by suprise and felt like the worst feeling on earth. With how much I go to the gym, I eat a lot and at one point I didnt go to the toilet for over 3 weeks. At first I was taking laxatives in the bucketload - which I now know is wrong. I lost 2 stone (28lbs for our US readers) in weight, had grey skin and just generally awful. The stress calmed and I started to balance myself slightly but it took a long time to diagnose my illness and the help I received was poor. Everything I know is self taught. I did the classic food diet removal and reintroduction technique, learning bread (wheat!), milk, fried food, white potatoes, chocolate = bad times! I went on to a high fibre diet - All Bran Flakes and the holy grail - fybogel! Fybogel was good at first but I am a firm believer that if your body needs support all of the time then you are not dealing with the root cause and I was determined not to suffer the terrible situation of blocked passage. Oh boy have I suffered. I reached a near breaking point when most recently I needed to go but couldn't for 2 weeks also whilst I was taking fybogel. The constant straining with no success was diflating. I bought a colonic hydrotherapy treatment from a discount internet service as I was so blocked. thankfully due to my excellent diet (and the constant fybogel), my waste was well digested and soft so the first 'flush' was highly succesful. NOW THE CURE - after the treatment the therapist offered me a small tub of capsuled herbal tablets. Now when I say to you I had tried everything, I mean I TRIED EVERYTHING. At one point i was spending hundreds of pounds on drugs that supposedly cured bloating, cramps, pain, movements. The list goes on as any good sufferer knows. At first I tought she was trying to maximise revenue with the additional sale. However, she insited other IBS sufferers swear by them. I gave it a go 100 tablets in the pack in an easy to swallow veg casing. I took one in the morning and one in the evening - it's all herbal! about 27 hours later i felt a cramp in my stomach, a little like trapped wind but also a long forgotten sensation of "I NEED TO GO!" - I went! oh Boy did I go! I felt and feel amazing - they are 100% safe to use and I take everyday. Ive had to step up slightly to 3 in morning and 2 in the evening. However they are £10.99 a tub!!! It is the most effective treatment I have ever had and the biggest joy - they advise you take them for 6 months as they work by relaxing the spasms in the colon that are IBS, aiding effective movement. Also they soften the stool to provide easy passage. I wish I worked for this company as i deserve royalties. (if I'm allowed here is the link) **EDIT** _It is best to just name the product you are using so folks can look it up on their own if they choose to._ They are called CO - TON AA 00 and at under £11 for a 1-2 month course they are amazing. I would love you to try them and feedabck (also if you have tried them). With it being Christmas I have been eating a little on the naughty side. AND I'm fine. I have my life back. I have a flat stomach. I have never been happier! I really hope this works for you all as this should be a deed big enough to get me in to heaven 300 times over!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Selling the product or not?


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

I would be wary of taking that much cascara sagrada.


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

rhonalomey said:


> Selling the product or not?


Morning, No I'm not selling the product.. I'm not sure if you can buy it from other shops etc as it looks homemade. I bought it from a therapist in Bolton and the link was the first I found when I gogled the product.


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

annapurna said:


> I would be wary of taking that much cascara sagrada.


Hi, I din't even know what that was until I wikipedia'd it!! haha!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhamnus_purshiana If Wiki is to be believed - the US health department declared it perfectly safe in 1975. The UK Department of Health also found no link to negative outcomes.. Personally for me and me alone I would take the risk with possible cancer (1 in 3 get it anyway) anyday against not being able to go the toilet!


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn it! I can't find anyone in the US who carries this and who will sell to US residents! I want to try this and if you have a website or link to a company in the US who sells it,please update! Thanks


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

aaron_thecure said:


> Hi, I din't even know what that was until I wikipedia'd it!! haha!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhamnus_purshiana If Wiki is to be believed - the US health department declared it perfectly safe in 1975. The UK Department of Health also found no link to negative outcomes.. Personally for me and me alone I would take the risk with possible cancer (1 in 3 get it anyway) anyday against not being able to go the toilet!


I don't think cascara sagrada it's unsafe for someone who is not pregnant. My concern is that I put it in the same category as senna leaf - it's a stimulant laxative that your body will grow dependant on in order to "go."


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

RYANBOZ7 said:


> Damn it! I can't find anyone in the US who carries this and who will sell to US residents! I want to try this and if you have a website or link to a company in the US who sells it,please update! Thanks


Hi, Ryan. sorry for the late reply.Can you not order direct from the website?If not I dont mind ordering it for you here and sending it on to you. you can pay me back via paypal? It's all legal in the US I imagine as it's herbal. The bark 'casca sagrada' according to wkipedia is a North American plant haha!!Let me know if you want to do that. my currency APP works it out at $16.86. (I really hope a wave of americans dont ask for the same favour haha)


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, Happy New Year.An update on these tablets.. At Christmas I went to my mum's and left the tablets there!!!ARGH!! I had spent literally every penny I had on Christmas presents, so had not been able to buy more.I panicked as I felt like I just will not ever be able to go again without them. However, I've had pretty decent movements since. Some good days and some not so good. But definately better than before I started treatment.When I bought the tablets the therapist did say they work by relaxing the colon and helping it over time to function normally. It does appear it worked to an extent and I hadnt finished the tub.I'm ordering more today as I feel better knowing i have them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

RYANBOZ7 said:


> Damn it! I can't find anyone in the US who carries this and who will sell to US residents! I want to try this and if you have a website or link to a company in the US who sells it,please update! Thanks


Here is a similar product, none of the ingredients are unusual so you should be able to find something like this at most health food stores or other herbal selling websites.http://www.naturesway.com/Products/Specialty-Products/920-Naturalax-2-with-Cascara-Sagrada.aspx is the link to show this isn't a unique product and this one has a lot of the same ingredients.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Here is a similar product, none of the ingredients are unusual so you should be able to find something like this at most health food stores or other herbal selling websites.http://www.naturesway.com/Products/Specialty-Products/920-Naturalax-2-with-Cascara-Sagrada.aspx is the link to show this isn't a unique product and this one has a lot of the same ingredients.


Thanks alot I'll look into these!


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

aaron_thecure said:


> Hi, Ryan. sorry for the late reply.Can you not order direct from the website?If not I dont mind ordering it for you here and sending it on to you. you can pay me back via paypal? It's all legal in the US I imagine as it's herbal. The bark 'casca sagrada' according to wkipedia is a North American plant haha!!Let me know if you want to do that. my currency APP works it out at $16.86. (I really hope a wave of americans dont ask for the same favour haha)


I'm still going through some meds I have now but thank you very much for the offer and I would give you money via paypal up front and I will let you know if I decide to try these.Please keep us posted on your results in the next couple months! Thanks


----------



## gastropatient (Jan 4, 2012)

How do you know you didn't just "recover"?Have you gone off this regiment, experienced symptoms and "recured" yourself?I personally suffer from IBS-C and post-viral gastroparesis. Much like you I suffered from a viral attack just prior to the start of symptoms. I was told at the time of my diagnosis that most gastroparesis patients recover in time irrespective of treatment. You simply get better (some speculate that the vagus nerve takes damage and later repairs itself).My point is, it is possible, depending on what is wrong with you, to simply recover.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

gastropatient said:


> How do you know you didn't just "recover"?Have you gone off this regiment, experienced symptoms and "recured" yourself?I personally suffer from IBS-C and post-viral gastroparesis. Much like you I suffered from a viral attack just prior to the start of symptoms. I was told at the time of my diagnosis that most gastroparesis patients recover in time irrespective of treatment. You simply get better (some speculate that the vagus nerve takes damage and later repairs itself).My point is, it is possible, depending on what is wrong with you, to simply recover.


That sure would be nice for everyone but most of us have something inherently wrong where it just doesn't go away over time.I will take whatever meds are available to end this misery and when someone has good results with certain things,I research and possibly try the meds to see if it helps me....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with IBS do recover, but a lot of people have IBS for decades without let up. Typically with IBS _if_ you are going to recover it still takes several years and many people need something to deal with the symptoms in the mean time.Spontaneous remission rates for IBS may be as high as 5-10% per year (which isn't very much) and no numbers show everyone with IBS has it go away, there will always be a substantial number of people who will need to deal with this for the long term.That being said, it can make it more difficult to know if something was the cause of the remission and most people here say "cure" as meaning if I take it every day the symptoms stay away, not I took it for 3 weeks and then never have to take it again and never have any more symptoms. So usually when you see "cure" read it as "treatment".


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

gastropatient said:


> How do you know you didn't just "recover"?Have you gone off this regiment, experienced symptoms and "recured" yourself?I personally suffer from IBS-C and post-viral gastroparesis. Much like you I suffered from a viral attack just prior to the start of symptoms. I was told at the time of my diagnosis that most gastroparesis patients recover in time irrespective of treatment. You simply get better (some speculate that the vagus nerve takes damage and later repairs itself).My point is, it is possible, depending on what is wrong with you, to simply recover.


Hi, As I had been an IBS sufferer for a year I would think it highly unlikely I had recovered so fast and as the moderator has said.. It is an effective treatment to combat symptoms. Without the medicine I was 50/50 on going to the toilet._Have you gone off this regiment, experienced symptoms and "recured" yourself?_ - I dont understand this sentence sorry


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

A few people have sent me private massages asking for the website address for some sites that stock this product. I dont mind providing that at all.more importantly I hope you all come back to update everyone with your own results!


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

aaron_thecure said:


> A few people have sent me private massages asking for the website address for some sites that stock this product. I dont mind providing that at all.more importantly I hope you all come back to update everyone with your own results!


I just ordered the Natures Way version of it today thanks so much and I'll let you know my results!


----------



## natalien (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Ryan,Can you please tell me the exact name of the product and the website you ordered it from? I am in US and I would like to order it. many thanks


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad it's working for you. I had tried similar products in the past, but as with most IBS-C sufferers, my body "adapted" and it stopped working after about 4 months.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

natalien said:


> Hi Ryan,Can you please tell me the exact name of the product and the website you ordered it from? I am in US and I would like to order it. many thanks


Natures Way Naturalax....


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

RYANBOZ7 said:


> Natures Way Naturalax....


Have you received the product? Did they work?


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

aaron_thecure said:


> Have you received the product? Did they work?


Just got it yesterday and am going to this new doctor next friday and will ask about the long term use of these for 6mos but will start tonight with a week dose so I will let you know how they work.These have exactly the same stuff yours do so I hope they work as well as yours do thanks


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys know you can just order it from another organic brand.. I shop on iherb.com all the time here are multiple Cascara Sagrada products:http://www.iherb.com/Cascara-Sagrada


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope it worked.. I'm sure there must be plenty of websites world wide that sell this product or similar.. personally I feel cured.I havent had the product for 2 weeks now as I was forced to take a break at Christmas.. I have to say boys and girls... I have a happy functioning colon!


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just ordered it myself a few days ago, lets hope it works!! The only thing i'm worried about is growing dependent on them. Do you take it when you feel especially backed up, or you take it on a regular basis?


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

I tried them starting a few days ago and am seeing pretty good results.I did go from 4 at bedtime to 2 at bedtime because they work a little too well! I will keep you updated but so far so good! I take these in conjuction with digestive enzymes,probiotics,Konsyl fiber,and vitamins.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

RYANBOZ7 said:


> I tried them starting a few days ago and am seeing pretty good results.I did go from 4 at bedtime to 2 at bedtime because they work a little too well! I will keep you updated but so far so good! I take these in conjuction with digestive enzymes,probiotics,Konsyl fiber,and vitamins.


Now I'm trying three at night with my Konsyl fiber and Probiotics and digestive enzymes


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aaron,hopefully you are still doing ok and I am currently taking Konsyl fiber with two capsules of the Naturelax which has the exact same herbs etc that you are taking.I am feeling quite good but after reading several articles about the cascara sagrada,I'm going to stop taking it after these two weeks.There's just too much bad stuff and bad side effects about this herb used long term and I'm not wanting to risk my health for that.I will talk to my doctor about it but just wanted to warn you and others of its potential to cause some pretty bad things....


----------



## aaron_thecure (Dec 21, 2011)

RYANBOZ7 said:


> Aaron,hopefully you are still doing ok and I am currently taking Konsyl fiber with two capsules of the Naturelax which has the exact same herbs etc that you are taking.I am feeling quite good but after reading several articles about the cascara sagrada,I'm going to stop taking it after these two weeks.There's just too much bad stuff and bad side effects about this herb used long term and I'm not wanting to risk my health for that.I will talk to my doctor about it but just wanted to warn you and others of its potential to cause some pretty bad things....


Hi Ryan. Really glad they worked for you. It will be interesting to see if you are "better" when you stop taking the product. I've not taken them for a while now anyway as I'm fully functioning.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

aaron_thecure said:


> Hi Ryan. Really glad they worked for you. It will be interesting to see if you are "better" when you stop taking the product. I've not taken them for a while now anyway as I'm fully functioning.


 How long did you take them? 6 months? I'm thinking about taking them again for six months and see if I can be fully functionable thanks


----------



## DrDebND (Feb 23, 2012)

As a naturopathic doctor, I use herbs (for my patients) such as Senna and Cascara sagrada when needed for severe constipation. However, neither of those herbs is recommended for use longer than 10 days, due to the comments above about developing dependency. It certainly is problematic to not have any bowel movements... besides the obvious discomfort, trouble is being caused by not eliminating the myriad wastes that your body really needs and wants to get rid of. Which is why these herbs are useful in the short term. However, they do fall into the category of palliative relief, and they are not helping your body heal from whatever the underlying cause in your particular case is... Hoping you find the true trouble in your case,Dr. Deborah Epstein, Seattle


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

DrDebND said:


> As a naturopathic doctor, I use herbs (for my patients) such as Senna and Cascara sagrada when needed for severe constipation. However, neither of those herbs is recommended for use longer than 10 days, due to the comments above about developing dependency. It certainly is problematic to not have any bowel movements... besides the obvious discomfort, trouble is being caused by not eliminating the myriad wastes that your body really needs and wants to get rid of. Which is why these herbs are useful in the short term. However, they do fall into the category of palliative relief, and they are not helping your body heal from whatever the underlying cause in your particular case is... Hoping you find the true trouble in your case,Dr. Deborah Epstein, Seattle


Thanks for your response.I'm actually going to a naturopath next week for advice on different meds thanks


----------



## chedda (Feb 4, 2012)

aaron_thecure said:


> Good Morning everyone and Merry Christmas. I will explain the cure after I first give my story credence as no doubt (based on how many IBS-C sufferes I know) you will have tried EVEYTHING! A year or two ago I contracted an infected stomach through stress at work. I was feeling unwell, vomiting, bloated and could not go to the toilet for the first time. I was 24 Years Old and male. I lived then (and do now) a very healthy (with the odd blip) lifestyle. I work out 5 times a week, have a good stable job and in a loving relationship. This infection took me totally by suprise and felt like the worst feeling on earth. With how much I go to the gym, I eat a lot and at one point I didnt go to the toilet for over 3 weeks. At first I was taking laxatives in the bucketload - which I now know is wrong. I lost 2 stone (28lbs for our US readers) in weight, had grey skin and just generally awful. The stress calmed and I started to balance myself slightly but it took a long time to diagnose my illness and the help I received was poor. Everything I know is self taught. I did the classic food diet removal and reintroduction technique, learning bread (wheat!), milk, fried food, white potatoes, chocolate = bad times! I went on to a high fibre diet - All Bran Flakes and the holy grail - fybogel! Fybogel was good at first but I am a firm believer that if your body needs support all of the time then you are not dealing with the root cause and I was determined not to suffer the terrible situation of blocked passage. Oh boy have I suffered. I reached a near breaking point when most recently I needed to go but couldn't for 2 weeks also whilst I was taking fybogel. The constant straining with no success was diflating. I bought a colonic hydrotherapy treatment from a discount internet service as I was so blocked. thankfully due to my excellent diet (and the constant fybogel), my waste was well digested and soft so the first 'flush' was highly succesful. NOW THE CURE - after the treatment the therapist offered me a small tub of capsuled herbal tablets. Now when I say to you I had tried everything, I mean I TRIED EVERYTHING. At one point i was spending hundreds of pounds on drugs that supposedly cured bloating, cramps, pain, movements. The list goes on as any good sufferer knows. At first I tought she was trying to maximise revenue with the additional sale. However, she insited other IBS sufferers swear by them. I gave it a go 100 tablets in the pack in an easy to swallow veg casing. I took one in the morning and one in the evening - it's all herbal! about 27 hours later i felt a cramp in my stomach, a little like trapped wind but also a long forgotten sensation of "I NEED TO GO!" - I went! oh Boy did I go! I felt and feel amazing - they are 100% safe to use and I take everyday. Ive had to step up slightly to 3 in morning and 2 in the evening. However they are £10.99 a tub!!! It is the most effective treatment I have ever had and the biggest joy - they advise you take them for 6 months as they work by relaxing the spasms in the colon that are IBS, aiding effective movement. Also they soften the stool to provide easy passage. I wish I worked for this company as i deserve royalties. (if I'm allowed here is the link) **EDIT** _It is best to just name the product you are using so folks can look it up on their own if they choose to._ They are called CO - TON AA 00 and at under £11 for a 1-2 month course they are amazing. I would love you to try them and feedabck (also if you have tried them). With it being Christmas I have been eating a little on the naughty side. AND I'm fine. I have my life back. I have a flat stomach. I have never been happier! I really hope this works for you all as this should be a deed big enough to get me in to heaven 300 times over!! GOOD LUCK!


----------

